# Nightsky's World Travel Images - scenes from around the world



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Since I haven't had any opportunity to travel since March 2019 and the future is still uncertain, I have decided to create a huge thread about my previous travels from different parts of the world. I will post pictures of urban scenes and skylines mostly from big cites, but also some small towns and a few natural settings.




  






*CITIES PRESENTED SO FAR, in order:*

Tokyo, Japan
Rome, Italy
New York, USA
Guatemala City, Guatemala
Leeds, UK
Lisbon, Portugal
Monaco, Monaco
Hong Kong, Hong Kong/China
Valencia, Spain
Utrecht, Netherlands
Vilnius, Lithuania
Macau, Macau/China
Nikko, Japan
Istanbul, Turkey
El Salvador - nature, towns and villages
Karlskrona, Sweden
Coming soon: Sintra (Portugal), San Salvador, Dubai, Liverpool
If you are interested in my travel photos, this is my website:

World Travel Images - a website about travels and architecture


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*TOKYO
Country: Japan
Population: * 8 967 000 (metropolis 13 617 000, metro 38 305 000)
*Tallest structure: *Sky Tree (634m, built 2012)
*Area: *2 187.66 km² (metro 13 572 km²)
*Year visited:* May 2018

First out is Tokyo, the world's largest metropolitan area (but not the largest city as many believe)! Tokyo is a fascinating mix of hyper modern architecture, beautiful parks and ancient temples, that were rebuilt after the big earthquake in 1923 (and WWII bombings). People are super polite and more friendly when anywhere in the world, and also much more open when I would expected. It is really a true metropolis, yet it feels clean with order and structure. And despite it is so huge it is easy to get around with the subway. Every ward (district) feels like its own city with its own character.









*Nishi-Shinjuku skyscrapers*









*Imperial Palace, Marunochi*









*Tokyo Station, Marunochi*









*Views from the room at the Shinagawa Prince Hotel towards Tokyo Tower*








*Views from the room at the Shinagawa Prince Hotel









Odaiba Island and Rainbow Bridge from Tokyo Tower








Zojoji Temple from Tokyo Tower*


World Travel Images Tokyo


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE TOKYO:








*
*Shibuya









Kabukicho, Shinjuku









Ginza









Tokyo Skytree









Tokyo Skytree









Tokyo Skytree









Views from Tokyo Skytree*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The original idea was to post 3 pictures from each city. But it was simply impossible with Tokyo! 









*The Statue of Liberty and Rainbow Bridge from Odaiba Island*

View attachment 1214714

*Shibuya Crossing*
View attachment 1214722

* Takeshita Street, Harajaku









Shinjuku Gyoen









Asakusa*









*Sensoji Temple, Asakusa*

World Travel Images Tokyo


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you, Gratteciel!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ROME

Country:* Italy
*Population: *2 869 000 (metro 4 321 000)
*Country: *Italy* - *capital and largest city
*Tallest building:* Torre Eurosky (155m, 30 floors)
*Regione: *Lazio
*Founded year: *Around 700 B.C.
*Year visited:* June 2015

Next is a completely different city, the mother of all big cities (or at least one of them), where you can stumble upon ancient Roman monuments and classicist churches, but yet has a very vibrant heart. Colosseum, Forum Romanum, Pantheon, Castel Sant'Angelo and Piazza Navona in all honour but many interesting sights are small churches, monuments and buildings that you never heard of but just around the corner from the famous sights. Italy's largest city is really beautiful. It is also fascinating that Rome has a small country within the city, Vatican City!









*Central Rome from Castel Sant'Angelo*









* Monumento Nazionale a Vittorio Emmanuele II*









* Piazza Cavour*









* Views from Monumento Nazionale a Vittorio Emmanuele II*









* St Peters Church, Vatican City








San Giovanni in Laterano








Pantheon 








Forum Romanum








Piazza Navona*

World Travel Images Rome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rome


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love Italy and the pictures!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NEW YORK
Country: USA
State: New York
Population: *8 175 000 (metro 18 897 000)
*Tallest building: *One World Trade Center (541m, )
*Founded: *1624 as New Amsterdam
*Area: *1214.4 km² (metro 17 405 km²)
*Year visited:* August 2011 and March 1998

New York is the largest city of the USA, but it isn’t the capital. It is not even the capital of the state of New York. But it is the unofficial capital of the world! "The Big Apple" needs no introduction.

I went to New York City in August 2011 together with my current girlfriend. It was the second time, I also visited NY in march 1998, this time alone, 3 years before 9/11. New York was still the same city, but the experience was a lot different; the old WTC twin towers were not there anymore, but the sun was shining, the trees were green, a lot of new skyscrapers have been added to the magnificent skyline and I had a new digicam to shoot with. Back when I was only 19 years old and I was there alone it was grey, the trees had no leaves, I had a bad camera and didn’t care much about taking photos, but the city was still very impressive and I am glad to have visited the old WTC before they were gone. In 2011 the new WTC was still under construction and we missed the opening of the 9/11 memorial by one week. During the visit in 2011 there was a hurricane approaching, Irene, so we had to leave earlier, and skip the daytrips to Boston and Atlantic City. There was also an earthquake in Virginia that could be felt in the skyscrapers of New York. Not what we would expected in NY. The first evening there was also a heavy thunderstorm just after we took a ride up the glass elevators of the tall atrium of Marriott Marquis and visited Macy's, once the world's largest store. But it was very hot and sunny the rest of our visit. Both times I visited the observation deck of the Empire State Building at dark, trully magical! In 2011 we also went up the GE Building at Rockefeller Center, with much shorter lines and where you have views of the ESB!
Timeless classical skyscrapers, modern skyscrapers, cultural neighbourhood like Chinatown and Little Italy, the greenery of Central Park (that is twice as large as Monace), the futuristic neon lights of Times Square and lots of musuems, you never get bored in NYC. It was also very nice to find that beautiful cobbed streets with old fashioned streetlights and small townhouses could be found all over Manhattan, for example in Chelsea were our hotel was. I am sure New York has changed a lot -again- since the last visit was 10 years ago now, and I don't mean by the pandemic, I mean by new projects and skyscrapers that make New York the dynamic metropolis it is!









*Skyscrapers at Times Square









St Patrick's Cathedral at 5th Avenue*









*Bryant Park* with Chrysler Bldg in the background









Our hotel, *The Jane, in Chelsea









*View from our room towards the new* One World Trade Center









Times Square* during a heavy thunderstorm









*Times Square* during a heavy thunderstorm


World Travel Images - New York


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE NEW YORK:









Times Square with Elmo, Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse








Horse carriage outside the Hotel Plaza at Grand Army Plaza









Chrysler Building mirroring in the Grand Hyatt









Lower Manhattan with the new WTC then under construction. I don't know why but every time I take a ride on the Staten Island Ferry the weather
suddenly switch from sunny to rainy! 









Lower Manhattan towards the new WTC.








The Big Apple x 2!








The mast of Empire State Building








Views from the Empire State Building at dark.

World Travel Images - New York *


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*Midtown Manhattan from Central Park










Views from the GE Bldg towards ESB and Lower Manhattan









USS Intrepid aircraft carrier, now a museum that we visited.








A Concorde pointing towards West Manhattan at USS Intrepid! 








Central Park and Upper West Side from GE Building.

World Travel Images - New York*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

WORLD TRADE CENTER, NEW YORK:









One World Trade Center u/c in 2011.

















The Sphere survived the collapse of the WTC! Here damaged in 2011, placed in Liverty Park.










9/11 coppar illustration near the construction site of the WTC.

In 1998 I went on my first trip alone ever. I am happy to have visited the old World Trade Center, just 3 years before they were not there anymore. When I reached WTC on my third and last day in NY I found out that I had not enough money to pay for the observation deck on WTC. Originally I planned to visit Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Baltimore and WashingtonDC but as I sacrificed one half day in Baltimore I extended my stay in NY and was able to go back the day after, as I had more cash at the hostel I stayed in. I just felt it was very important to visit it, something I don't regret today. At the observation deck I found a scarf that someone left on a model of Manhattan. As I just lost my scarf I took it, unfortunately I lost that one too.



























































In 1998 I went on my first trip alone ever. I am happy to have visited the old World Trade Center, just 3 years before they were not there anymore. When I reached WTC on my third and last day in NY I found out that I had not enough money to pay for the observation deck on WTC. Originally I planned to visit Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Baltimore and WashingtonDC but as I sacrificed one half day in Baltimore I extended my stay in NY and was able to go back the day after, as I had more cash at the hostel I stayed in. I just felt it was very important to visit it, something I don't regret today. At the observation deck I found a scarf that someone left on a model of Manhattan. As I just lost my scarf I took it, unfortunately I lost that one too.

WTC in DIM


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thank you, Christos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

* GUATEMALA CITY

Population: *2 110 000 (metro 4 500 000)
* Native name: *Ciudad de Guatamala
* Capital of Guatemala 
Department: *Guatemala City
* Language: *Spanish
* Founded: *1*776
Tallest building: *Torre Premier Club (102m)
* Area: *692 km² (metro 2 126 km²)
*Elevation*: 1 500 m
*Year visited:* August 2016

This was a 3 day trip from the main trip to El Salvador with a luxurious double decked bus. Guatemala's largest city is really a city of contrasts and have so much to offer (and since I am big city guy I chosed to visit the capital instead of the more popular Antigua); Historic Spanish colonial buildings, beautiful churches, modern highrise districts, brutalist concrete government and cultural buildings. Most of the city is well developed, you see a lot of luxury cars but also a few huge favelas, rundown buildings and cars in the city center and picturesque markets with a very authentic feeling. The natural setting is really beautiful in the middle of green mountains and volcanos.
The city feels much safer then you might think, especially Zona Viva and if you stick to go with very trustful taxis or the modern guarded green buses. People are very friendly. We had no problem walking around the most intersting parts of the city.









Plaza Mayor de la Constitución with Catedral Metropolitana.









Plaza Mayor de la Constitución with Palacio Nacional.









Students Music Parade along 6A Avenida








Edifico de Correos, the former Post Office in the Old town.









Iglesia Yurrita, a beautiful church in Zona 9 between the city center and Zona Viva.









Fountain at Plaza Municipal, part of Centro Civico, the government district









Centro Cultural Miguel Angel Asturias









Pacaya Volcano from the Culture Center.









The skyline of Zona Viva from the Culture Center.

World Travel Images - Guatemala City


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

* GUATEMALA CITY - continued:









Our hotel, Holiday Inn Zona Viva









Highrises in Zona Viva









Hard Rock Café, Zona Viva









Woman carrying groceries on top of her head outside Mercado Central









Mercado Central









Paseo Cayala, an new but eclectic shopping and entertainment style in Spanish style.









Museo Popol Vu









Mountain view from the hotel room at the Holiday Inn









Zona Viva, Guatemala City's modern and safe CBD, hotel and entertainment district.









Oakland Mall, Zona Viva









Plaza Fontabella, a nice shopping complex in Zona Viva*



World Travel Images - Guatemala City


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Interesting pics and info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF:*

Düsseldorf is the capital of North Rhine-Westphalia and the 7th largest city in Germany. It lies on the confluence on the two rivers *Rhine* (Rhein) and *Düssel. *Large and tall bridges take traffic over Rhine;* Rheinbrücke Flehe *from 1979 (2nd tallest structure in the city, 145m tall), *Oberkasseler Rheinbrücke *from 1973 and* Rheinkniebrücke *from 1969. Düsseldorf is one of Europe’s wealthiest cities. The city is known for fashion and electronic music. It is situated only about 30 minutes North of *Cologne*, and just South of _Duisburg_ and _Essen_, part of the huge Ruhr-Rhein metropolitan area. Düsseldorf has a lot of modern architecture, art museums and highrises but also historical buildings.

*































































*










I visited Düsseldorf during my 9 euro railway trip through Germany, after Cologne and before Dortmund. First out is the modern area above where you find Gustaf-Grundgens-Platz, Dreischeibenhaus, Schauspielhaus and Johanneskirche. It was super hot during my visit, 37 degrees C!

World Travel Images - Düsseldorf


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF - MEDIENHAFEN:*





















































































































West of the Rheinturm (the tall TV towre), along Rhine, is the relatively new development called Medienhafen (Media harbor), known for _Frank Gehry’s_ twisted residential buildings in stained steel, white and red. They are called Neuer Zollhof and were completed in 1998, a popular attraction for tourists.

Düsseldorf - Medienhafen, Neuer Zollhof, Frank Gehry buildings, Hyatt Regency, Colorium, Unterbilk, Düsseldorf-Hafen


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF - Views from the Rheintum (Rhine Tower):





































































































































































































*

From Altstadt, the Rheinuferpromenade along the Rhine takes you to Rheinturm (Rhine Tower), the tallest structure in the city (240.5m) and a symbol of Düsseldorf. It was built in 1979-1981. Here you can take the elevator and visit the amazing indoor observation deck with sloping windows and 360 degree views over the city. It also has a revolving restaurant and a bar. On a clear day you can see Cologne! On its shaft is the largest digital clock in the world, where lights combine numbers after dark.

*World Travel Images - Düsseldorf*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF - Alstadt (Old Town):









































































































































DÜSSELDORF Altstadt (Old Town):

















*
Rathaus (Town Hall)





























*Believe it or not, Düsseldorf doesn't only have amazing modern buildings, it also has a beautiful Old Town (Altstadt).

Düsseldorf - Altstadt, Old Town, Burgplatz, Marktplatz, St Lambertus Church, Rathaus, Town Hall, Schneider-Wibbel-Gasse, Bolkestrasse, Neanderkirche*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF* - LITTLE TOKYO / IMMERMANNSTRASSE AND STATION AREA:




































Düsseldorf Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)










Hotel Monopol, my hotel that was close to Little Tokyo and the station.

























































































































































































































German-Japanese Center /Hotel Nikko



















Düsseldorf has Europe’s largest Japanese community. The area around *Immermannstrasse *is called *Little Tokyo* and has Japanese restaurants, sushi-spots, supermarkets and stores. The *Deutsch-Japanisches Center *with the Nikko Hotel is the most important building in Little Tokyo. On May 26th each year *Japan Day *is celebrated in Little Tokyo with fireworks. The area starts at* Hauptbahnhof*, Düsseldorf’s Central Station, a building in early modernist style that opened in 1891 and has a boxy clock tower and totally 24 platforms. The station is Germany’s 6th busiest railway station.

_I stayed at the 3-star *Hotel Monopol*, at Oststrasse near the Central Station and Little Tokyo. Nothing special but great breakfast and good value for money. It was really hot but the tiny room was cool and had a nice shower._

Düsseldorf - Hauptbahnhof, Immermannstrasse, Deutsch-Japanisches Center


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*DÜSSELDORF* - RHEINUFERPROMENADE (RHINE PROMENADE), BURGPLATZ etc:


















Burgplatz









Schlossturm









St Lambertus Church




































KIT art gallery. This is just some meter above the underground Autobahn (highway) tunnel, and underneatht the Rhine promenade! 


















Rheinturm









Rheinturm









Entrance to the Rheinturm.

















Stadttor









Very dry grass, it was 37 degrees and very sunny!










Rheinuferpromenade

World Travel Images - Düsseldorf Rheinuferpromenade, Rhine promenade


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EAST DÜSSELDORF:*










The controls on the trams of Düsseldorf are very strict, they didn't only require digital ticket but also to show the passport despite I am an EU member, weird!










































ARAG is the tallest skyscraper in Düsseldorf with a height of 124m and 32 floors. It was built in 2000 in the East end of the city, a bit away from the center.

World Travel Images - Düsseldorf


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KÖLN (COLOGNE):

Köln (Cologne)* is the 4th largest city in Germany. It was the 3rd largest city in West Germany and is the largest city in the middle Germany and along the river *Rhine (Rhein),* that divides the city in two. Cologne is situated between Düsseldorf and Bonn, that are only about 30 minutes away by train. The city is a cathedral city and a major culture center with more then 30 museums and also has many churches. The perfume *Eau de Cologne* comes from the city, originally from 1709. *University of Cologne* is one of Europe’s largest and oldest universities.

Köln was founded by the Romans as _Oppidum Ubiorum _28BC and under Frankish rule in the 5th century. 
Köln is a hip city, a bit like Berlin. On Saturday night there was a lot of party. Köln, and especially the Kölner Dom, was the main attraction on the 9 euro ticket, when it was possible to travel as much as you can within Germany for 9 euro, public transport within the cities included (only the fast intercity trains were excluded so I took quite som time).
Even though many old buildings are lost, Cologne is a very attractive city, due to its vibrant atmosphere, trees etc, the interesting history and landmarks like the Kölner Dom. Also the Rhine with its promenades is nice. The geographic position close to many other large German cities, and Luxembourg, France, Belgium and Netherlands make Cologne a very popular city. 


















Cologne Cathedral (Kölner Dom)









Cathedral from Cologne Triangle


















Dom-Station area








Museum Ludwig









Central Station



















Hauptbahnhof (Central Station)

It was 38 degrees Celsius and very sunny during my visit to Cologne, that was the main German destination on my 9 euro railway trip.

World Travel Images - Cologne, Köln


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE COLOGNE:*










Altes Rathaus









Fischmarkt, Altstadt









Old Town, Rhine


















Hahnentor










West Central Köln










Kölner Ring









Eau du Cologne Bldg









Globetrotter sports store



























Hohe Strasse, the busiest street in Cologne, founded by the Romans!

World Travel Images - Cologne, Köln


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

So what do you guys think about Köln (Cologne) so far?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE COLOGNE:

























*









KölnTurm


















Colonius is the tallest structure in the whole Rhein-Ruhr area (266m). It is even taller then the Rheinturm in Düsseldorf even though it has no observation deck.

World Travel Images - Cologne, Köln


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*KOBLENZ*

*Population: *113 000 *
State:* Rheinland-Pfalz
*Tallest building:* St-Josef-Kirche (93m)
*Tallest structure:* Fernmeldeturm Kühkopf (255m)
*Area:* 105km²
*Founded:* 8 century BC
*Year visited: *2022 (July)

*Koblenz *is a midsized city with a continental vibe and many beautiful churches and palaces and has cable cars. It is surrounded by hills and rivers, situated just South of Bonn and Cologne, Northeast of Luxembourg. It is a beautiful city and popular tourist destination, founded by the Romans. Koblenz is famous because it lies on the confluence of the two big rivers *Rhine* and *Mosel*. *Deutsches Eck* (“German Corner”) is the promontory where they flow together. Here is a huge monument of Willliam I, that was destroyed during World War II, but a copy was placed on the site 1993. It is a monument to the unification of Germany. It has great views and a popular tourist site. The city center is really beautiful with many old buildings intact. Because of the mild climate, palm trees can be found along the riverfront.
_Cable cars_ go from the riverfront, 890m in length and 112m high, near the city center to the *Erhenbreitstein Fortress*, situated on a 188m high hill with the same name on the opposite side of the Rhine, overlooking two rivers and the city. The fortress was destroyed by the French, but rebuilt again in 1828. The cable cars are very modern and very visible. 









Deutsches Eck









Here Rhine and Mosel meets!

































































































































World Travel Images - Koblenz


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE KOBLENZ:




































































































World Travel Images - Koblenz*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cologne


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Cologne


Thank you!  Hope you like Koblenz as well.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE KOBLENZ, OLD TOWN CITY CENTER:


























































































































































































































*

Koblenz - Mosel riverfront, Münzplatz, Am Plan, Florinsmarkt Görresplatz, Marktstrasse, Liebfrauenkirche, Balduinbrücke, Peter-Altmerier-Ufer


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE FROM CENTRAL *KOBLENZ:*





















































































































*







*


World Travel Images - Koblenz


----------

